# The MBBS - Multi Band Budget Shooter



## Hrawk

After Danny0663 making one of my old designs today, I thought I'd make up a PDF and share it with you all.

The main focus of this design was:
As simple as possible
Able to use a varied range of materials
Capable of taking any band type
Require minimal tools
Allow easy customisation
Let me introduce to you the MBBS - Multi Band Budget Shooter


----------



## Hrawk

As made by Danny0663 :


----------



## Hrawk

My original prototype:


----------



## huey224

looks good, i might make one but have the for on about a 40 degree angle instead of 90 degree, might reduce fork hits.


----------



## Danny0663

The 3D design looks very nice Hrawk.
I have made one today, and it was probably the easiest frame i have made.

Everyone should have one in the collection


----------



## Hrawk

huey224 said:


> looks good, i might make one but have the for on about a 40 degree angle instead of 90 degree, might reduce fork hits.


You have a 70mm fork gap and are shooting TTF, fork hits really shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## pop shot

Finger choils!


----------



## Hrawk

pop shot said:


> Finger choils!


Good idea, they would be very easy to add, just screw them into the side of the handle and you have a finger / thumb support...

Ok, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Dayhiker

This idea will go through many iterations, and a more grippy handle will be the main difference. It's very much akin to the simple forked stick à la Rufus Hussey. But a little better. This is the forked stick of the urban world in a way, isn't it?


----------



## orcrender

Good one you designed Hrawk.


----------



## JLS:Survival

Question: why is one end 30mm and the other end 45mm?, awesome design, I will have to try this out, no sanding or finishing, I like that!


----------



## Hrawk

45mm is the distance from the end to the fold line. 30mm is the spacing between holes.


----------



## Hrawk

Dayhiker said:


> This is the forked stick of the urban world in a way, isn't it?


Oh I like that !


----------



## newconvert

this looks tough as nails


----------



## newconvert

Hrawk said:


> This is the forked stick of the urban world in a way, isn't it?


Oh I like that !
[/quote]ok so i have my aluminum, can the aluminum be bent without heating? and i know you have all the right equipment so i will be bending ghetto style, how hard is it to bend 6.3 alum?


----------



## Danny0663

@ newconvert.
I think 6.3mm might be a little thick, and may show some stress cracks when you bend it 90 degrees.
The 3mm i used showed some stress cracks along the bend, but it was still o.k to use. Just minor visual defects.

But i guess it will depend on the alloy you use...


----------



## newconvert

Danny0663 said:


> @ newconvert.
> I think 6.3mm might be a little thick, and may show some stress cracks when you bend it 90 degrees.
> The 3mm i used showed some stress cracks along the bend, but it was still o.k to use. Just minor visual defects.
> 
> But i guess it will depend on the alloy you use...


well its 6061 my fear is to begin the process and have it look bad due to stress fractures.


----------



## Hrawk

Should be fine. Just don't try and do a sharp 90 degree bend.

Use a piece of round bar clamped with it in a vice to form a radius when you bend it.

You can also use a thin piece of sheet metal on the outside that will bend with it and reduce/eliminate any hammer marks on the aluminium.

Use a dead blow hammer or a soft faced mallet to help avoid any stress fractures.


----------



## newconvert

Hrawk said:


> Should be fine. Just don't try and do a sharp 90 degree bend.
> 
> Use a piece of round bar clamped with it in a vice to form a radius when you bend it.
> 
> You can also use a think piece of sheet metal on the outside that will bend with it and reduce/eliminate any hammer marks on the aluminium.
> 
> Use a dead blow hammer or a soft faced mallet to help avoid any stress fractures.
> 
> View attachment 18663


sounds great, i am just trying to get mine looking very symmetrical like yours, i have more ideas now. thanks Hrawk


----------



## Charles

Reminds me of the Flat Cat!

http://www.supershoo...m/FLAT-CAT.html

The latest version of the Flat Cat eliminates the clamping pieces on the forks. I have one and it works well.

Taking a tip from the Flat Cat design, the forks could be made in two pieces, with a gentler bend in each one, and bolted either side of the handle to give more of a Y shape. That should avoid stress cracks.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert

Danny0663 said:


> The 3D design looks very nice Hrawk.
> I have made one today, and it was probably the easiest frame i have made.
> 
> Everyone should have one in the collection


so danny how did you bend the forks?


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

Nice and simple, I will try one of these soon , I have been using the metal hanging forks from the dollar store with great success, this looks a nice and effective option with more uniformity.


----------



## Danny0663

@newconvert

Heated it up, and then bent it on the vice using a mallet.


----------



## newconvert

Danny0663 said:


> @newconvert
> 
> Heated it up, and then bent it on the vice using a mallet.


good man, how heated and to what temp? i want to make mine but looking like yours and Hrawks not like a factory second lol


----------



## Hrawk

You think mine looks nice ? It's just a cheap bit of mild / black steel.


----------



## Danny0663

Not to sure on the temp, just used a portable torch and heated it for around 10sec.


----------



## newconvert

Hrawk said:


> You think mine looks nice ? It's just a cheap bit of mild / black steel.


i was thinking about your acrylics and dannys alum, they are both very well finished


----------



## newconvert

Danny0663 said:


> Not to sure on the temp, just used a portable torch and heated it for around 10sec.


damn danny, back to the hardware store to but a torch................. will this never end?


----------



## Danny0663

It's useful stuff man! definitely worth the money in the long run.
You could use a lighter.... possibly?


----------



## Hrawk

If you are bending it with a minimum radius of say 5-6mm (10-12mm round bar), you really wont need to heat it.


----------



## Hrawk

Oh and if you want a nice polished finish, do all the sanding and polishing BEFORE you bend it. Much easier.


----------



## newconvert

Danny0663 said:


> Oh and if you want a nice polished finish, do all the sanding and polishing BEFORE you bend it. Much easier.


i was planning using another piece of roll alum i also bought to bend the radius its 25mm i've bent and installed more than 2,000,000 feet of conduit, but never flat stock, i feel like such a girl


----------



## Hrawk

25mm radius ? That's pretty huge man, especially considering it's only 70mm between the forks.


----------



## newconvert

Hrawk said:


> 25mm radius ? That's pretty huge man, especially considering it's only 70mm between the forks.


lol i know, thats why i am asking questions, the radius would be huge! now that i know i can go smaller i will, but i think i will still heat it for good measure, i want it to turn out nice, beauty screws, i want to find similar to the IKBS system of bearings so that i can mount the forks in the 32mm alum (not 25) round alum rod for omni directional hold, make it nicer than a Snody bling shooter lol


----------



## Imperial

use a zippo lighter to warm it to the touch and then bend roll it over a pencil . dont hold the flame/heat in one place, move it around a lil bit, gotta find the middle ground over the flame also. i once made some simple triangle brackets like this . i think my thickness was 3/16. sorry im not into the whole world of metrics yet .  







you can bend it without heating it, its not going to break or fracture or stress tear, just bring it to room temperature by putting it in your pocket or something . my  







, keep the change .


----------



## newconvert

Imperial said:


> use a zippo lighter to warm it to the touch and then bend roll it over a pencil . dont hold the flame/heat in one place, move it around a lil bit, gotta find the middle ground over the flame also. i once made some simple triangle brackets like this . i think my thickness was 3/16. sorry im not into the whole world of metrics yet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can bend it without heating it, its not going to break or fracture or stress tear, just bring it to room temperature by putting it in your pocket or something . my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , keep the change .


thanks Imp, all the help i can get to get this ss going is very much appreciated, i want the smallest diameter possible on my radius's while keeping the metal sound. my stock is 1/4, does anyone know where to find some flat rollers? i want my forks torotate, if not oh well. thanks Imp. one more question, does it take alot of presure to bend? i dont have a fixed bench vise but i do have very heavy clamps that i can rig in the same manner.


----------



## Imperial

to bend, depends how strong and much weight you have on you and how y our going to go about it. flat stock is easy to bend with some clamps and a board across the top . for round, you can drill a hole in a piece of 2x4 scrap or similar , clamp down and use that as your vice/bend jig.


----------



## newconvert

Imperial said:


> to bend, depends how strong and much weight you have on you and how y our going to go about it. flat stock is easy to bend with some clamps and a board across the top . for round, you can drill a hole in a piece of 2x4 scrap or similar , clamp down and use that as your vice/bend jig.


good guess i have been eyeballing it this morning as i finished another i am getting ready to post, i've bent conduit onder the wheels of a truck before, one of my clamps has a 1500 lb rating, so i an going to give exactly that in a moment or 2 ....... thanks Imp.

oh, and i am strong like 2 guys lol


----------



## Hermit

Very nice design, and it'll do the job...

Cheers

Rich


----------

